# Error when trying to edit a post



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi. I hope this is the right place to find out about an error I'm experiencing and try to correct it. I'm trying to update/edit my post of one of my Living ENWorld characters and I keep getting this error not letting me submit the changed post:


```
The following errors occurred when this message was submitted:  
1. Please complete both the subject and message fields. Press the back button, correct the problem and try again.
2. The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 3 characters.
```
I was only changing a single digit in two places (updating XP earned) so I thought I had to maybe change 3 or more characters somewhere in the post. So I added an extra sentance just to try and make it work, no joy- same error. I'm assuming here that the subject field the error mentions is the title and the message field is where the post itself goes. Both of these areas have more than 3 characters in them, so I am now unsure of what else to do. I've tried this a few different times and met with no success, so I came here to avail myself of your wisdom.

Help me Obi-Wan Kenobi. You're my only hope!


----------



## Oryan77 (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm also having this happen when I try to edit posts. Can someone help fix this issue please? I frequently edit my thread in the marketplace and I'm unable to make my daily changes   

If you need to ask questions in order to problem solve it, please email me at oryan1977 at yahoo.com

Thanks!

EDIT - testing edit feature - M. Morris


----------



## Michael Morris (Oct 13, 2007)

Seems to be working.

Even when I edit my own.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 14, 2007)

Well, it was still not working for me this evening. And this is from a different PC than where I was trying it before. I tried experimenting again some, just changing the two digits I needed to be different and it gave me the same error. So I decided to try something else. I cut my whole character sheet out of the message field and just left the word 'editing' as the only thing in the message field. Tried submitting it and it took it. It worked. So then I went to paste my character sheet back in the message field and submitted it. No dice, same error pops up and it won't submit. 

I began wondering if it was just too big for a single post. (I had my character in a 'Code' block, followed by an 'sblock' each for appearance & background, each of her 3 previous adventures, and another copy of her character sheet 3 times over (once for each level she's been at for record keeping purposes). So that was 7 'sblocks' and a total of 4 instances of the character sheet.

So, I pasted the whole thing back in there and then cut off the 3 extra character sheet sblocks, submitted it and it took it! I've gone back and just left the changes that happened character wise for each level but erased the 3 extra character sheets themsleves and it accepted it again.

What I find strange is this, if it was a matter of it being too long, why get the error in the first place? After all, I wasn't adding extra info to it, I was swapping two characters for two other characters. Oh well, as long as it works. For those still having the trouble, maybe see if you can reduce the info in the post and try to see if it works then.


----------



## Michael Morris (Oct 14, 2007)

EN2 is two weeks away. Let's see if goes away then.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Oct 14, 2007)

I also have this problem when editing the gigantic LEW Characters list.  It goes away when I halve the content of the post, though, much like Phoenix.


----------



## Michael Morris (Oct 15, 2007)

Again, we are on the verge of throwing out the entire vb3.0 codebase and replacing it.  Suffer for another few weeks please. It will be worth it.


----------



## Oryan77 (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm still having this problem. No matter how much I shorten my post it still gives me this error. I even tried posting my text in a new thread, shorten it by half, and I still get the error  :\


----------



## B4cchus (Nov 9, 2007)

I found that this error occurs when there are mismatched or misspelled vb codes in the post.
Also, deleting some content just for the sake of shortening the whole posts seems to work sometimes.
But as Michael said.. let's hang in there. ENW2 is around the corner.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 16, 2007)

I just tried to edit my Tale of the Twin Suns thread, and got this error. 

I know the last time I tried to update it (which was approximately 45 days ago) I lost a whole post [but thankfully backed it up before the post crashed] due to the same error.

Is there a chance this problem can get priority notice? I've got a whole bunch of new stuff I'd like to add in to my campaign thread.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Dec 17, 2007)

I don't believe any bugs will be attended to, so as to get ENW2 out as soon as possible.

That said, for everyone having this problem... try dividing your post into two or three parts, and see if it will post (or edit).  This has worked for many people having this problem.


----------

